# Replacing bow string



## FlatwoodsFlash308 (Dec 28, 2016)

My 6 year old Bear isnt grouping accurately and feels spongy on draw so im thinking its time for a new string and cable. question is would you let a bow shop make a string? or go with ( im thinking vaportrail) a bought string set and have the shop install it ?


----------



## kiltman (Dec 29, 2016)

Buy online and then let shop install.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd also buy online, but I'd recommend Jeff at JBK bowstrings.  Vaportrail is overpriced IMO.  They make great strings but I don't see the need to pay double for the same quality.  Just be prepared for the shop to charge you a fair amount to do the install and get it back to spec and in tune.


----------



## Brewskis (Dec 30, 2016)

+1 for JBK Bowstrings. I just received my fourth set from him.

Check out these threads to see if you think you're willing to invest some time and money in learning how to change them and tune yourself. This forum is a good resource with plenty of experts to help you out along the way.

A First-timer's String and Cable Swap Thread

A First-timer's Bow Setup and Tuning Thread


----------



## Mavren (Jan 11, 2017)

+2 on JBK.  I have my second set on the way from him now.  They are great strings and are very affordable.  The two links that Brewskis posted are great resources to review if you're the DIY kind.  I've found that stringing a bow and tuning requires a lot of patience but is very rewarding and worth it in the end.  Best of luck!


----------



## Bob Wallace (Mar 18, 2017)

All my bows are strung with 60x strings. JBKs are great also.


----------



## Soybean (Mar 29, 2017)

ive tried many, including JBK.  60x are my favorite.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 30, 2017)

Bob Wallace said:


> All my bows are strung with 60x strings. JBKs are great also.



Same here


----------



## Tadder (Apr 23, 2017)

Check out Threads through Sam Bows Archery in ILA.


----------

